
The crazy reason nearly every phone in Japan is waterproof - startupflix
https://mashable.com/2016/11/17/waterproof-phones-japan/#HPkkq2f3QOqP
======
gaspoweredcat
while its nice to have the fact about why this article has a few slight issues
namely to do with the articles need to reference samsung phones which are in
fact not that popular in japan, from my experience the majority of japanese
people have one of 3 phones, an iPhone, a Sony Xperia or a flip phone, the
article then goes on to say that the galaxy s5 set the precedent for high end
waterproof smartphones when it was actually Sony who set the bar for IP rated
phones with the original xperia Z in early 2013

also the line which mentions the s5 is talking about non removable batteries,
the s5 actually did have a removable battery but there was a rubber seal in
its back cover (a feature i believe first seen on the galaxy S4 active) the s6
was samsungs first flagship to ditch removable batteries

